# Need to Replace my Ping Irons?



## hhsdrew123

I have really liked my original ping eye White dot irons, what can I get that I will feel comfortable with? The main reason I am looking to replace mine is that they are really beat up and its time to move on to a new set. Any advice on what will play similar and or that I will feel comfortable with would be greatly appreciated. I don't play a lot maybe a few times a month at most. 

Thanks Drew


----------

